# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  plasma jet

## BITTAPART2

this is a fairly new supplement by Gaspari Nutrition, I have been an advocate of an NO product called NO3 overload and have tried everything but the new AMP NO supplement(which Ive also heard good things about). I used the Plasma Jet last night and OMFG the initial pump was good, then the middle of my workout WOW...this was at 830 last night. Right now at 10am I have the most wicked pump ever! thsi stuff lasts forever apparently, so I read the box and it explains how the effects an last up to 32 hours! highly reccomend it!

----------


## liftin

bump.. was just reading some reviews on this product

----------


## swol_je

for real I might have to try it out. what it comes with 10 pills and your suppose to take it every 3 days? ill prolly take atleast 1 a day

----------


## BITTAPART2

10 pills per serving...it seems weird to me also but again they reccomend strongly not to take it ED EOD at most. My pump lasted about 20hours and it was most intense probably hour 8-15!!! it was unlike any NO supplement I have ever taken. I didnt notice anyhting crazy the first hour or two, a little pump but like a NO shotgun kind of pump nothing HUGE, until later that night. I am happy witht this product i just need to find it a little cheaper

----------


## number twelve

thanks for sharing bitta...

----------


## BITTAPART2

thanks for your input 12, very respected

----------


## aer_vlad

**edit**

----------


## number twelve

> thanks for your input 12, very respected


haha; )

----------


## BITTAPART2

^^^ go to class bro........ I got some mulch coming in two weeks, we need to spread it you down? I just hijacked my own thread

----------


## TexasX

It states that you can stack it with a NO product or rather SuperPump,should be an interesting stack..

----------


## BITTAPART2

NO xplode is garbage IMO. I did however take it with NO3 overload (1/2 dose) and HOLY SHEEEEIIIIT I had to stop working out a few times b/c of the pumps, but again, the next day the pump is there, now I take some VITARGO CGl afterwards and i think it really helps sustain the pumps even stronger, it is out of this world. I gave a guy at the gym a sample and he went tanning b4 his workout, then he comes out of the bed all crazy looking and just says "ORDER ME SOME NOW" and runs off to the weight room lol

----------


## number twelve

haha yeah im down bro just hit me up

----------


## Bren

DUDES! i just picked some up on sale and i used it almost 24 hours ago and i still feel the pump. i cant believe it. it says on the box that one serving works for 2 days and it is no joke.

----------


## BITTAPART2

cant wait to do arms tonite_.....(BITTA fetches his smalles t shirt)_

----------


## yourmom

Have you noticed the pump down in the 'nether regions' getting better?

----------


## stoneman31

Im on the Jet as well. I have to agree with what the other fellas are saying. The pumps do last for hours on end. The strange thing about it, I get a great pump in the gym, and feel great. But At night like 9 hours later i get a huge pump again like i just got done lifting. It feels good to wake up in the morning like that.

Vascular effects- Im very lean right now so I do show veins. On Nitrix I show more, On the Jet my forearms look like a road map.

Sexual effects- Im on m 5th blister package right now, and haven't noticed a great effect so far in that area. 

Overall this product kicks ass 5 star in my book. I have used all the NO2 top products and nothing comes close.

Props to Gaspari Nutrition :Evil2:

----------


## impackt22

can you plasmajet while on sus and deca ?

----------


## stoneman31

Sure, its just NO2, which is a dialates the Blood vessels. It opens u up and allows more blood to flow. Helps you get more nutrients, etc in your blood stream. Main thing to watch with any NO2 supp is blood pressure. If you take to much you may become hypotensive (low blood pressure) for a bit. I think this shit is so strong thats why u only need it eod.

----------


## Teegunn

Used Plasmajet for the first time today. I've used many different AAKG type products - this definitely ranks the best so far, even after the first dose. Color me impressed so far.

----------


## ZTEM

sorry for being ignorant but what do you mean by color?

----------


## BITTAPART2

LMAO like "color me bad" you know, it is an expression, he said color me impressed or translated into "for the record i am impressed by this product"

----------


## ZTEM

haha

----------


## Teegunn

> sorry for being ignorant but what do you mean by color?




Just a figure of speech. Bitta got it right. I'm impressed with the product so far. Took another 10 caps this morning and felt it.

----------


## BITTAPART2

I cant say enough about this product, I took it last night and did a meat and potatoes workout deadlift/bench/squat/pullups I was freakin JACKED that was at 9pm, I woke up at 530 still pumped the exact same I was when i got home from the gym.

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

this stuff sounds pretty intense might have to check it out and get me some... so is it a NO in a Pill?

----------


## POGO219

Is this something that you can stay on for in indefinite period of time or should you cycle it?

----------


## BITTAPART2

I dont see why you cant be on it indefinatly, it just advises against taking it ED, strongly advises for that matter. I can back them up on that I wouldnt want to take it ED because the pump would probably cause you to pop into a fleshy mess. It is kinda scary how goo it works, I would like to try some AMP02 as Ive heard good things about it but I dont see how it can come close to this stuff TBH.

----------


## ultra40

Netn u t r i.com has the best prices of everywhere i just googled. 39.95...let me know if anyone finds better. most sites have it between 45 and 50

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

well i bought me some of this today gonna try it out

----------


## BITTAPART2

you wont be disapointed bro

----------


## No One Knows

I'm gonna order some and try it with a scoop of superpump250. I usually do 3 scoops and it goes pretty fast.

----------


## spywizard

Wonder what an NO like this would do for Mr Winkie??

----------


## Teegunn

> Wonder what an NO like this would do for Mr Winkie??



I haven't noticed a difference in that respect. But as an NO product this is the best I've used so far.

----------


## browboy

Just bought some myself! Had it shipped 2nd day cause I want to give this a go. Sounds great. Look forward to seeing what it does. I will let ya know.

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

well so far so good i definitly can tell the pump day after kinda gives me alot of energy

----------


## BITTAPART2

I had the best workout last night!!!! I did incline dumbells 5x5 seated military presses 5x5 close grip bench press 5x5 and then busted out 5 sets of 20 bodyweight dips. I was so friggin jacked, I looked 100% different then i did when in got to the gym. Also I noticed for the first time mr winkies response. I went to get gas after training and this chick pumping gas had the best ass on her OMFG I was at full staff

----------


## TexasX

LMAO! I have been taking it as well and very impressed. I noticed someone asked about taking it with AAS, since the 2Perdrol is now out, might be another log to start on that as well.

----------


## Ash610

Just bought myself some.... figured if it's this good i need to give it a try.

----------


## dedic8ed1

Be sure to stay away from ephedrine while taking this product or any blood vessel vasodelator like NO X or Super Pump 250 as it constricts the blood vessels,which is the total opposite effect that your looking for in taking a blood vessel vasodolater.Just something to remember when combining products for a hardcore concoction for pre workout.

----------


## G.I JOE

So you shouldnt take no shotgun? Plasmajet recomends you take super pump 250 with it.

----------


## dedic8ed1

> So you shouldnt take no shotgun? Plasmajet recomends you take super pump 250 with it.


Just don't take ephedrine with a blood vessel vasodilator 'NO products'.

----------


## BITTAPART2

dedic8ed1 is right, there is no room for any stimulants anyways with plasma jet, trust me you will get enough energy to complete a very taxing workout

----------


## browboy

Did my first packet today. Definately noticed a difference at the gym. Did arms today and got a great pump. Felt like energy was up a bit, but not a ton. Increased vascularity a tiny bit, but I am hoping after a few more packets things will improve. Schedule got a little messed up today, so I was only able to take the pack 30 minutes before my workout. Its been a couple hours since the work out and I am not feeling like I really held the pump like others have reported. Be interesting to see what happens later tonight and tomorrow.

----------


## ypatingasisburys

I think Im going to have to check this stuff out..

----------


## BITTAPART2

> Did my first packet today. Definately noticed a difference at the gym. Did arms today and got a great pump. Felt like energy was up a bit, but not a ton. Increased vascularity a tiny bit, but I am hoping after a few more packets things will improve. Schedule got a little messed up today, so I was only able to take the pack 30 minutes before my workout. Its been a couple hours since the work out and I am not feeling like I really held the pump like others have reported. Be interesting to see what happens later tonight and tomorrow.


man you dont respond to anything you take lol. Plasma jets dont have any of those stimulatns that NO explode and the like have in them so dont expect a huge rush of energy just a really strong vasodiolator.

----------


## browboy

Bitta, yeah I know. Really getting frustrated. Its like every shittin thing I try doesn't do jack! I'm hearing and reading great results with other guys, and I can't get shit. I went dirt bike riding today for like four hours and figured I would get a good pump from that especially having taken this stuff, and nothing out of the ordinary. Any other thoughts or ideas. Getting pretty depressing. Spending all this money and effort on stuff and nothing, over and over again. I'm gonna keep up with the pj though and see if maybe it kicks in after a packet or two. This sucks!

----------


## Bren

it is the BEST NO out there without question.

----------


## browboy

Okay, did second pack yesterday and did chest and abs. For some strange reason I really didn't notice much at all even during the workout. And certainly nothing later in terms of pump, etc. I did take the pills an hour before my workout though and then ate a banana so I don't know if either of those would make a difference. I will take next pack on Thursday and do shoulders, so I am going to take them 30 min before and not eat anything just before or after I slam em down. We will see what happens then. Strange.....but that just seems to be my luck!!

----------


## BITTAPART2

you need to cut yourself and see if you have human blood or a green goo that most extra terrestrials have, you non responder you. I just got done with chest and pumped beyond belief right now, I ate the 10 pills then a grilled tuna steak/boiled potatoes and oatmeal and then hit the gym 30 mins. later, booyaka!!

----------


## number twelve

lol fat ass

----------


## BITTAPART2

but can you rip a phone book #12?? LOL

----------


## BITTAPART2

did you order your plasma jet? I forced myself to train last night and just started very light but for like 30 minutes I just felt nothing and was sluggish from my long day, then all of a sudden I start going, and going and going LOL, its funny how sometimes if you just force yoursefl to get started you can end up having the best workouts, the plasma jet had my chest so jacked bro, I felt the upper band on my pecs poking out like it was injured or something LOL

----------


## browboy

Okay, so I hate you! But, I because I am so dedicated (or maybe just plain stupid and desperate) I am doing my third pack this afternoon and doing shoulders. So we will see what happens. Bitta, did you ever get me e-mail and look through all that stuff? Based on my test results I do think that it is human blood flowing through my veins. lol

----------


## browboy

Well shit maybe I do have alien blood. Took packet 30 minutes before workout. Did back and tris today, we changed it around a bit. Didn't really notice anything significant. I just don't get it.

----------


## l2elapse

send me your product and ill make sure its not defective  :LOL:

----------


## cantfly

wow so is it better then mri no2 black can any1 compare the 2

----------


## BITTAPART2

> Okay, so I hate you! But, I because I am so dedicated (or maybe just plain stupid and desperate) I am doing my third pack this afternoon and doing shoulders. So we will see what happens. , *diBittad you ever get me e-mail and look through all that stuff?*  Based on my test results I do think that it is human blood flowing through my veins. lol


I sent you back a PM, you didnt get it? i was wondering why i hadnt heard back from you

----------


## spywizard

he has you on his ignore list. so he doesn't get pm's from you.. email it's the spam filter..

----------


## BITTAPART2

^^^what are you talking about? he PMd me and I responded?????

----------


## browboy

Yeah, what the hell is that all about? I never did get your response and was actually wondering what was up. Do you want me to pm you my e-mail address? Just let me know, I am really interested in your thoughts.

----------


## browboy

BTW-just checked and I don't have anyone on my ignore list. :What?:

----------


## browboy

So, I did shoulders and bi's yesterday. Took the third packet on Thursday and yesterday during work out had really great pumps. I don't know if its had time to build up in my system-alien blood ya know-or if its just when I do bi's. However, didn't keep the pump very long. Literally within an hour and a half or so, it was gone. And I am not getting that pumped feeling 8 hours later like many have reported. I gonna keep trying though.

----------


## bbminded

ive used 4 packets so far however didnt notice anything above and beyond any other NO product. it def had a postive result below the waist LOL i could tell it gave me some energy the pump was there but not crazy. still decent product though

----------


## browboy

Glad to know that I am not the only one with the alien green blood running through his veins! Although, I don't know that I can say I've noticed any effects down there yet. I take pack #4 tomorrow, so I am keeping my fingers crossed!!

----------


## browboy

Pack 4-did chest and abs today. Felt pump again, but didn't last beyond hour or so. Gonna keep trying.

----------


## adk2000

I seemed to be sensitive to NO products and somtimes get light headed with my heart beating faster then normal. Does this happen on Plasma Jet?

----------


## browboy

I have not experienced that with Plasma Jet. Heart rate obviously increases due to working out, but no light headed feeling. It does say on the box and I think others in this thread have mentioned, that it can lower your bp, so that may be what is happening.

----------


## jjj02ss

I've gotta get me some of this stuff, I've been on BSN products mainly. Can you buy it at GNC or Vitamin Shoppe

----------


## moush

i took one dose of plasma jet on Monday and i still feel the pump feeling! Its insane i cant wait to take the second dose tomorrow!!!

----------


## ZTEM

I know this is like all the other NO products in that it keeps you pumped.. just at a higher scale then any in the past. But does it put on any weight at all? Also could you take clenbuterol with it?

----------


## BITTAPART2

i did back and bi's yesterday around 5pm and it is now 10am and my Bis are still pumped. I foun the trick is to take a long time warming up before you start your work sets. My bro is doing the same thing and noticing the effects a lot more when he oes 20mins or so of slow warmups.

----------


## l2elapse

20 mintues of warm ups? thats quite a bit..

----------


## ZTEM

can you take clenbuterol while on tihs? and will you put on weight?

----------


## BITTAPART2

i guess it all depends on the person. When I mean warmups I mean say you 1RM 365lbs for bench then just go do dumbell bench with the 50's for a few sets of 15-20 with lots of rest in between, it WILL result in a better workout when you get primed up

----------


## BITTAPART2

> can you take clenbuterol while on tihs? and will you put on weight?


I dont reccomend clen at all, however, NO products may have a slight signifigance in muscle growth in that they will help shuttle nutrients(assuming you have taken the right ones in ) to your muscles, I wouldnt rely on anything but a lot of food, heavy weight and rest for putting on size. Clen is dangerous IMO and really insignifigant for its toted anti-catabolic effects. and illegal in the US

----------


## browboy

Bitta,

Hey bro, did you get the stuff I resent to you? Still hadn't heard back on anything!!

----------


## BITTAPART2

Ygpm

----------


## ZTEM

I took my packet today and did chest, i initially felt a good pump but it went away like an hour after working out. Unless it gets better when you get half way through the box, I think people are blowing this product up a bit much

----------


## BITTAPART2

well I have no vested intrest in this product, in fact, have had some personal issues with someone formerly in that company that were not good. But I would say people are responing differently for sure, it works great for me. I have now taken many No products and i rate them like this

1 :Stick Out Tongue: lasma jet
2:amp 02
3:NO3 overload
4:NO shotgun
5:NO explode (still think it is crap)

----------


## Bren

ok so i am on the 2nd month and i got back from the gym 6hours ago and my arms feel like they are going to explode out of my skin still. it is almost painful still. i know i have been pumping this product up allot but thats only because it is the best no prod out there. i still can't believe it still works this good.

----------


## aleek14

has anyone noticed a loss in weight on plasma jet?

----------


## ypatingasisburys

Finally picked some of this stuff up about 2 weeks ago...definitely worth checking out..

----------


## D-Unit 39

> I cant say enough about this product, I took it last night and *did a meat and potatoes workout* deadlift/bench/squat/pullups I was freakin JACKED that was at 9pm, I woke up at 530 still pumped the exact same I was when i got home from the gym.


When I first read this I thought you meant you  :Aajack:  right after you took it.... as in "worked out the ol' meat and potatoes"... LMAO.

Sounds like some good stuff though might have to give it a try. I'm almost out of SuperPump anwyay

----------


## K.Biz

Dammit I just got no shotgun in the mail like 2 days ago. Fck it, I'll sell it to my roomate. Just ordered with 2 day shipping. I'll post my results

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

yeh man guna havta buy it!

----------


## BITTAPART2

> When I first read this I thought you meant you  right after you took it.... as in "worked out the ol' meat and potatoes"... LMAO.
> 
> Sounds like some good stuff though might have to give it a try. I'm almost out of SuperPump anwyay


[email protected]!!!! I did just do a meat and potatoes to your avatar though bro, phuck me ive got spring fever like a mofo! gonna start a lounge thread about the spring hornies now

----------


## big_dubya33

box of this sh*t was eighty bucks at GNC. wtf. gonna look for it online...

----------


## Schmidty

I tryee it and did arm on thurs day and it was pretty fvckn good. I only had eatn oat meal, egg whites and sum fruit so far and had to hit the gym early, and still had a amazing pump. Got home slammed 100g WMS, 52g isolate. Waited a hour and had my PPWO meal and took a 3hour long nap, woke up with a fat pump n my arms still... Lasted quite sum time after that to. There is no way its goo for ur heart to have vasodialation for that long, but it feels good so fvck it...

----------


## Bren

i just got my 2nd box at gnc for 64 bucks. any one find it any cheaper?

----------


## Schmidty

I just had one of the best chest WO of my fvckn life...Im off cycle till july or aug and i think im ok w/that as long as i got suma this shit... IMO better pumps then SD or dbol

----------


## big_dubya33

> i just got my 2nd box at gnc for 64 bucks. any one find it any cheaper?


found it online for around 50 bucks...58 or so with shipping

----------


## big_dubya33

> I just had one of the best chest WO of my fvckn life...Im off cycle till july or aug and i think im ok w/that as long as i got suma this shit... IMO better pumps then SD or dbol


wow. my box gets in this week...sweet

----------


## cantfly

u can buy it & gnc 1st week of the month 4 about 50 bucks with size on & milk thistle I spend I think it was 108 bucks

----------


## bimmer2s2k

i was just curious, if i use NO xplode already and get great results.. and then drop it and switch to plasma jet, what will happen? will i get even greater results or will i just have a heartattack due to the dilated veins and high blood pressure?

----------


## TARNOLD023

Just wanted to let everyone know I own a store that is similar to GNC but we are called Nutri-Sport anyone who wants plasma Jet I can sell it for 40 plus 5 dollar shipping I also have tons more products that I can sell to you a lot cheaper than what you pay for them now the toll free number to the store is 1-888-384-8407 the website is www.nutrisportstore.com but it is still a work in progress thanks guys!

----------


## aleek14

does anyone get a head ache off this, just started on monday and both days got a head ache before i went to bed. and not really having the crazy pump that everyone talks about

----------


## Bren

been taking it for 3 months almost. no head ache.

----------


## Bolo1982

masssnutrition.com has it for 37.95, used yesterday and it was a very good pump, also had the best intensity in the gym without feeling sick or jittery.

----------


## l2elapse

mass nutrition has had the worst shipping the last months

----------


## Bolo1982

I got my stuff in 3 days.

----------


## welshmaster

Got mine off ebay, 2 boxes for £45 (including shipping).
Came in a few days, taken it a couple of times and i notice the same results that everyone else has been talking about. 
-Insane Pumps.

----------


## boots555

Plasma Jet works.

----------


## metal80

Does this stuff mix well with prop and tren ?

----------


## got2know

Im a female and have been you Plasma Jet for a month. I see a little more definition and gained strength. Someone suggested Creadex so I can get bigger and still retain definition...is that fact or fiction? Should I just stick with the Plasma Jet and add something

----------


## g0dsend

Imma look into this more, I love insane pumps.  :Evil2:

----------


## BITTAPART2

> Im a female and have been you Plasma Jet for a month. I see a little more definition and gained strength. Someone suggested Creadex so I can get bigger and still retain definition...is that fact or fiction? Should I just stick with the Plasma Jet and add something


IMO creadex is a very good product but you really need to tweak your sodium/water intake to counteract aldosterone responses that would have you holding water, the trick would be to run it for about 3 weeks while keeping sodium low and water intake high, then run some dandalion root or some taraxatone after the 3 weeks to shed the excess water, im not talking about coming into a contest dry but you should stay pretty dry this way.

----------


## BITTAPART2

BTW I dont even take a whole serving of the stuff anymore, I find that I get insane pumps now just off of 6-8 caps, it definatly lasts longer that way for me, if I train consecutive days i will just use a 1/2 serving of NO3 overload by CMI

----------


## liftinghard

> has anyone noticed a loss in weight on plasma jet?


i put on a couple of pounds but i was eating everything i could

----------


## mridenb

I am thinking about buying plasma jet to keep my pump while cutting fat. Can you take this with a fat burner like Hydroxycut Hardcore?

----------


## RANA

I am going to order some, if I workout 3 on and 1 off do you think my pumps can carry me to the 3rd workout? Meaning if I take it on the 1st day I will keep some of the effects by the 3rd day.

----------


## RaWRZ0R!

yeah i did a cycle of this till i ran out of it. it was pretty good for an NO product. the pumps were amazing i increased all my weights in the gym and i just felt super strong.. good product but if not on sale pricey

----------


## JuliasDad

im thinking about giving this a shot after reading this post, only thing is im not to thrilled about the 10 pills at once. are the pills big or are they not to bad? ive been thinking about trying a NO product this summer and this might be the one. i have a bad stomach so i need to watch it. ive just been using a good multi, glutamine and Kre-Alkalyn.

so is this hard on the stomach and are the pills small? thanks.

----------


## RaWRZ0R!

nah the pills are like ( ) that size in real life maybe alittle bigger.. i just said screw it and put them all in my mouth and started to chug water and its not hard on the stomach. it helps your metabolism. i was getting a cut look and then i ran out  :Frown:  and couldnt afford anythign else lol

----------


## BITTAPART2

they are awesome, I can take all 10 pills in one gulp I think they are "00"s or even a little bit smaller. I rarely take a full 10 caps, Ill take maybe 8 max and thats on back./bi day when I have on my smedium teeshirt and am at the gym at peak hours  :Smilie: . And I get it for 50$ total with tax delivered to my door, it is a 30 day supply but it lasts me around 45 days the way I dose it. On my off days now I have started taken high dose Arginine fromm walmart, around 14k mgs per day. Whoeve4r asked about taking it and feeling residual pump on day 3...its not that good lol, but pretty dam close. IMO take 6-8 caps and bank the other ones, it will add up after a while, and if you compare 45 days for 50$$ with NO xplode or NO shotgun youll find it to be far superior for what you get from it, also I dont agree with the synephrine that most NO products have in it because synephrine/ephedrine/dra/psudoephedrine take away vascularity so it is a supplements version of a speedball in contradiction.

----------


## JuliasDad

just placed a order online and im looking forward to trying this out. im thinking i might do 6-8 pills everyother day and make it last a little longer? any of u guys do this or do u just stick to the 10 a day only on training days? i know it said not to take 2 days in a row on the directions.

----------


## RaWRZ0R!

when i was taking it i sometimes would take it on my training days but thats when i was going to the gym only like 3-4 days a week. but other days i took it when i was off. i still got great pumps on the day i didnt take it so it didnt matter to me. good product is all i have to say

----------


## BITTAPART2

love the stuff, I did a quick abs/forearms/calves workout this morning and took 4 plasma jets b4 hand. I HAD to wear short sleeves today  :Smilie:  vascular as hell right now

----------


## ACE5HIGH

Im curious to hear from anyone who's tried both Hemodraulix and plasma Jet and could compare the two...

Ive heard a lot of good about plasma but even more good about axis labs Hemodraulix.

----------


## TheArtist

bought this stuff on ebay for 42.95 shipped. The pumps better be out of this world or i'm gonna.... well... i'll prolly come back here and whine about it to you guys.
but wtf, GNC wanted 80 dollars for it!

----------


## JuliasDad

got my shipment today, love that 2 day shipping! im going to start at 6 everyother day or 3rd day depending on my workout schedule and see how that goes? im hopeing the 6 will work well, maybe get up to 8 if i have to but id like to stretch this supply out to a 45 day supply like some of u guys have done.

ill take 6 tonight, im doing back
tomorrow morning im doing arms and ill take none
off on sunday so ill take none 
monday is chest and ill take 6 

so there will be a 2 day gap inbetween my 1st 2 doses but starting monday it should be everyother day till the weekend again. ill let u guys know what i think...

----------


## RANA

Hell, I just got mine today. I already workout this morning and tomorrow is my off day so I can't take it until Sunday. Damn!!!

----------


## JuliasDad

well i just cut my thumb lastnight really bad! like an idiot i used a ceramic spoon to scoop some low fat icecream and it snapped and went right into my thumb! should have used the icecream scoop, lol. my fiance couldnt believe how bad it was, i almost went to the hospital but i wont go to a doctor unless im dieing. we cleaned it real good, hand is a little swolen today and ill keep it wrapped but i think its going to be ok, nastiest cut ive ever had though!

anyways, im glad i only used 1 serving of the plasmajet because im not going to be able to do much lifting this week, especially heaving lifting. im hopeing this heals by the weekend so im going to stop my kre-alkalyn and plasmajet for a week. im been on the creatine for a couple months now so cycling off for a week might be a good thing.

im just going to focus on cardio this week and maybe some light dumbbell stuff and hopefully this weekend start up my suppliments again and get back on track, unreal!!

so ill report back here in a couple weeks with my results from the plasmajet.....

----------


## TheArtist

so i took my first serving of this stuff and trained back and bi's today. I wasn't blown away, but imagine it'll get better when it's in my system more. Does everyone really only take it every other day? Or could one split the dose and take it every day? any thoughts ?

----------


## RANA

> so *i took my first serving of this stuff* and trained back and bi's today. *I wasn't blown away*, but imagine it'll get better when it's in my system more. Does everyone really only take it every other day? Or could one split the dose and take it every day? any thoughts ?


The same thing happened to me yesterday. I will try another serving tomorrow.

----------


## cell911

plasmajet is garbage compared to amplify2

----------


## ACE5HIGH

> plasmajet is garbage compared to amplify2


Nice 2nd post.










Care to explain?

----------


## BITTAPART2

yes, this board has someone on it with a huge vested interest in amplify 02. and this guy has 2 posts. there I explained

----------


## QBERT

> Nice 2nd post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGREED

----------


## TheArtist

ok, so today was serving 2, i trained chest and tris today. The pump while lifting was pretty nice and shortly thereafter, but the pumps for extended periods of time are yet to be seen. SO FAR, it's not worth 40 bucks. I'm considering splitting the dose to 5 a day, every day, to see if maybe that helps.

----------


## cell911

i have been on these boards forever....just don't post at all cause I learn from others and mainly am a natural trainer.....now as far as plasmajet and amplify....it's from experience.....bought the plasmajet after all the hype.....didn't do shit for me....maybe just maybe a little bit of endurance......now I purchased the amplify and its a whole different animal....great pumps and focus...plus if you read the instructions on the plasmajet it tells you to use it with something else......wow....thats should tell you something right there....dude.....im 41 years old...don't gain anything from recomending another product....just speaking the truth

----------


## yourmom

I bought some Plasma Jet, so we'll see if it's worth it. I got it for 38.50 with 5 buck shipping. So, It's not going to break me.

----------


## ACE5HIGH

My workout buddy just got some yesterday, were both going to give it a shot tonight about an hour before our workout. Ive tried a lot of other N.O. preworkout supp's, Ill be sure to check back with my results.

----------


## JuliasDad

well my thumb is still a little messed up but im back to lifting tonight and starting up my suppliments. ill be taking the plasmajet at 8pills everyother day starting tonight and 2 grams of KreAlkalyn post workout, ill check back and let u all know what i think. im going to try the 8 a day so i can get a month in a half or so out of the box, i dont like spending this much on a NO product bo i need to stretch it.

----------


## ACE5HIGH

Just got back from a hard chest workout after my first try with Plasma Jet... Good workout but nothing special, Pump was ok, on par with other normal N.O. supps Ive taken...

Based off today I wouldnt rate it any higher then N.O. shotgun or Amplify...

Who knows maybe it takes a few doses to really kick in  :Shrug:

----------


## cell911

thats what I thought....went thru the whole box

----------


## Bren

i guess it works differently with people. i have taken it for 3 months now and i still get an insane pump that lasts over 12 and sometimes for 24 hours. i dunno.

----------


## Nawlins19

well i must be drunk...i took my first serving yesterday and didnt feel a thing...but ive tried no xplode in the past and didnt feel a thing either

----------


## TheArtist

past two days i've taken 5 a day, immediately BEFORE lifting, and the pumps were _Better_ IE: bigger and faster, but still not experiencing the prolonged pumps like others. I was so excited about this stuff too. I give it a ... 5-6 out of 10. as of now. I'll give it a week or two and post up again.

----------


## goose

keep up the reviews guys

----------


## JuliasDad

took my 2nd dose today and not much yet, well see, 

to the guy taking 5 a day u really should do it everyother day like your supposed to, everything ive read about this product says thats the best way to do it and if u do it every day it defeats the purpose of the way it was made to work

----------


## BITTAPART2

well Ive decided to give amp 02 a run and Ill start a thread about it as well. I have taken plasma jet for 3 months and have no complaints, the longevity of the pumps is sporadic at times but thats it for me. I like the product a lot

----------


## boots555

Plasma Jet is amazing. I have no complaints

----------


## TheJuicer

If your on a low carb diet your pumps are never that great. Higher carbs and the plasma jet is amazing stuff. Make sure you drink tons of water. I dont know if it the jet but my weights in the gym are thru the roof.

----------


## teufelhundenjwa

I've taken it 2 times thus far. Have noticed a difference, but haven't been blown away or anything. I do workout in the early AM, so as per the directions I take it at night (pre-workout meal is suppose to interfere w/absorption).
Currently on a moderate carb diet.
Would it be beneficial to take it in the morning w/pre-workout meal?

----------


## TheArtist

> to the guy taking 5 a day u really should do it everyother day like your supposed to, everything ive read about this product says thats the best way to do it and if u do it every day it defeats the purpose of the way it was made to work


could you elaborate please?
not saying your wrong or anything... would just like further clarification.

----------


## Nawlins19

had my second serving today...noticed some recovery time and a little bit more endurance nothing too earth shattering

----------


## DevilsDeity

started 6-26-08 ran it M-F 10-5-10-5-10 <-- why? why not?
little more endurance (but that could be me pushing harder looking for that crazy pump)
staying pumped all day (noticing that fuller look but not that creatine bloat look )
strength is up alittle (extra rep or 2 again that could be me pushing ) 
around a 2lbs body weight increase (nothing special)
only thing killing me is the gallon + of water everyday im pissing every 20mins 
id say if you can find it 40 dollars or under its worth a shot 
gonna try amp next

----------


## StringfellowHawke

Well, guess I should pipe in here too. I too have just started trying it too. Been on it eod for about a week. It works, but not fantastically. And that's the gospel. Don't expect miracles and don't expect what it says on the package. But you will get something from it, but not allot. Not sure if I will continue to use it when my month supply is gone.

----------


## teufelhundenjwa

Will prolly end up trying something different after I finish off my last 8 doses. On another note, I can't stand the taste the pills leave in my mouth.
Not the best pump supp but certainly not the worst either.

----------


## Nawlins19

makes me fart alot too btw

----------


## Gitlarge

I am gonna try a pack of it just for giggles myself.

----------


## Gitlarge

I already fart alot though I cant believe its possible to fart more guess we shall see.

----------


## Josh*

I took the Gaspari stack (SizeOn,SP250,Plasma Jet, and Novedex Xt) and i have to say its the best stack i have ever taken. only thing is the SP is done so quickly i was stuck with the rest which still worked out great. i plan on buy the stack again when i have the funds but this time i think ill do without the Novedex im still young (22) and i figure i cant still produce testosterone ...as far as stacking the SP and PJ i took the PJ 45 mins before works and Sp 30 mins (15 mins before workouts)

----------


## DCB83

Waste of money, didn't feel or notice anything.

----------


## RANA

> Waste of money, didn't feel or notice anything.


I agree

----------


## TheArtist

+3, just not worth the cost, and it seems to give me rediculous heartburn.

----------


## cell911

> AGREED


i guess i wasn't talking shit.....it doesn't mean anything the amount of post

----------


## tailz81

cheapest place i found is discountanabolics or bodybuilding.com just depends what kind of deal you get with shipping

----------


## Mbuffguy

> well i must be drunk...i took my first serving yesterday and didnt feel a thing...but ive tried no xplode in the past and didnt feel a thing either


u need some muscles to pump up man lol

----------


## swol_je

I got some on money and was still pumped after I woke up on tues with veins coming out of one shoulder. Thats just on my first serving. I cant wait till about a week in and see how good it gets.

----------


## swol_je

*I mean monday

----------


## Schmidty

i tryed it when it 1st came out and it wasnt anything special from whet i remember. i like dymatize xpand a lot more but i like the drinks more normally to

----------


## Dinosaur

for people who have used it what s the diffrence between this plasma jet comparing it to n.o xplode or vapor from celltech. " as far as the ingredience" 
FYI: i ve tried NO xplose about 1yrs ago i felt little boost in energy after a month i trippled the serving still i couldn't feel or gain shit. so i pledged not to full for any advertisement crap anymore.

----------


## swol_je

The ingredience are completely different. As far as the difference in taking each of them. The pump with plasma jet is alot more, but the mental focus of no xplode is more than plasma jet. I just dont like taking plasma jet every other day. After the first dose it felt pretty good, but after a week it has not gotten any better. So i dont no if I will purchase it again for the price.

----------


## Dinosaur

> The ingredience are completely different. As far as the difference in taking each of them. The pump with plasma jet is alot more, but the mental focus of no xplode is more than plasma jet. I just dont like taking plasma jet every other day. After the first dose it felt pretty good, but after a week it has not gotten any better. So i dont no if I will purchase it again for the price.


thanks swol for the reply. its seems like everybody is buzy this couple days to respond. this feedback is for everybody in the long run.
any other inputs from the guys who tried both of them. :Aajack: 

bump

----------


## OsoonersK5454

yo can you buy it at gnc? cuz im definitely gettin me some of this ish

----------


## IM708

> yo can you buy it at gnc? cuz im definitely gettin me some of this ish


Yes, should be on sale 4 54.99 right now. I believe that sale might be ending after today.

----------


## deanlondon

Ive been taking superpump 250 and size on for the last 2-3 weeks - superpump is great  :Smilie:  ive been through 2 tubs of noxplode, liked it but its not the same. superpump is like a drug, i think im addicted  :Smilie:  im almost out and going to try white flood - anyone recommend it? I want to see if its as good as superpump.

I took my first plasmajet packet yesterday. crazy pump in bi's.. took it 2 hours before the gym and superpump 45 before.. definately noticed the vascularity in my arms and shoulders. My hearbeat was incredibly strong last night, 6 hours after taking.. surely it cant be good for your heart??

Going to take another packet today and see how it goes.. my arms felt like they were going to pop last night  :Smilie: 

btw: lately at the gym ive been consuming atleast 1.5 litres in the hour that im working out - is that okay or should i limit my water intake?

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

Not a big fan of this product. Its overpriced arginine and vitamin c in a capsule.

----------


## IM708

> Not a big fan of this product. Its overpriced arginine and vitamin c in a capsule.


It sure as hell is NOT. That sir is a bunch of bullshit.

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

First ingredient/most prevalent ingredient: "Proprietary Vaso Expansion Sustained Release and Nitro production formula 3402.00 mg. Arginine Blend (Arginine Dichloride Calcium Arginine Chelate)" = ARGININE 

Nutritional Facts: 
Gaspari Plasma Jet Serving Size: 1 pack(s) 
Gaspari Plasma Jet Servings Per Container: 16 
Amount Per Serving: 
Calories 15.00 
Calories from Fat 0.00 
Total Fat 0.00 g 0% 
Total Carbohydrate 1.20 g 0% 
Protein 2.50 g 5% 
Vitamin C (as Ascorbic Acid) 1600.00 mg 2667%

Only thing it contains as far as anyone is concerned = VITAMIN C 

Only other ingredient anyone should even care about**: Inositol Hexanicotinate R-alpha Lipoic Acid Red Wine Extract (Standardized for 90% Polyphenols) 

That leaves about 4 or 5 other ingredients besides those 3, which are just other forms of vasodilators that barely work. 

Bullshit? check your shoes my friend, your tracking it. Why would you defend this over priced garbage? It does nearly nothing besides making SOME people more vascular and give them over 2000% daily value of vitamin c. I've taken it, it's a terrible product. It's just another vasodilatation supplement scam.

----------


## Bojangles69

> First ingredient/most prevalent ingredient: "Proprietary Vaso Expansion Sustained Release and Nitro production formula 3402.00 mg. Arginine Blend (Arginine Dichloride Calcium Arginine Chelate)" = ARGININE 
> 
> Nutritional Facts: 
> Gaspari Plasma Jet Serving Size: 1 pack(s) 
> Gaspari Plasma Jet Servings Per Container: 16 
> Amount Per Serving: 
> Calories 15.00 
> Calories from Fat 0.00 
> Total Fat 0.00 g 0% 
> ...



One of my buddies I work with was taking this and superpump 250 because a guy who worked for gaspari was telling them they're the strongest supplements currently out there.

I was like "wtf, I've been researching supplements for years and never heard of this crap".
I read about them and peoples feedback who have taken them and realized the only reason this has gotten attention is because 90% of the supplements out there all together suck big monkey balls.

I got him on Masterdrol 20 (superdrol) and already my friend is amazed by how much better these things work than crappy NO products.
So fvck plasmajet, what a stupid name too.
I'm gonna start a new supplement called lavahelicopter wtf

----------


## yourmom

Lavahelicopter.... How much will it be?

----------


## m33

> Ive been taking superpump 250 and size on for the last 2-3 weeks - superpump is great  ive been through 2 tubs of noxplode, liked it but its not the same. superpump is like a drug, i think im addicted  im almost out and going to try white flood - anyone recommend it? I want to see if its as good as superpump.
> 
> I took my first plasmajet packet yesterday. crazy pump in bi's.. took it 2 hours before the gym and superpump 45 before.. definately noticed the vascularity in my arms and shoulders. My hearbeat was incredibly strong last night, 6 hours after taking.. surely it cant be good for your heart??
> 
> Going to take another packet today and see how it goes.. my arms felt like they were going to pop last night 
> 
> btw: lately at the gym ive been consuming atleast 1.5 litres in the hour that im working out - is that okay or should i limit my water intake?


You're not suppose to take plasma jet every day. Only every other day. How's superpump 250 by itself with no sizeon? I'll prob be picking up some superpump soon. Does it lose its effects like no explode does or does it keep sustained energy levels?

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

ANY Nitric Oxide product will yield the exact same results as plasmajet. Increased vascularity, slightly fuller muscles, maybe increased endurance. Although, all of these things are temporary, while your taking the supplement. NO products are a joke. biggest marketing scam in the supplement industry IMO.

----------


## Bojangles69

> Lavahelicopter.... How much will it be?


I'm holding one time offers only $14.99 




prices are for 1 serving and subject to change at any point after the purchase.. at which point the buyer is legal mandated to pay the difference or face a $10,000 fine and be subject to 3 years imprisonment.

----------


## Bojangles69

> ANY Nitric Oxide product will yield the exact same results as plasmajet. Increased vascularity, slightly fuller muscles, maybe increased endurance. Although, all of these things are temporary, while your taking the supplement. NO products are a joke. biggest marketing scam in the supplement industry IMO.


"Just say NO to NO" lol

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

^^^ lol that's pretty funny. I like it.

----------


## plasmajet_user

******* a great product that increases energy, builds muscle
and good value.


****Edit, and your sponsor $$$ Was sent in when???

----------


## SkylineGTR

^ hahaha very creative gaspari spy

----------


## bongo264

My box sez it can be stacked for three days for a "super pump" Tried it once and deffinitly felt fuller. I am sure is had something to do with indevidual body chemisty. I am kind of vascular anyway so it does not do too much. 

But a friend of mine uses a lot of NO products and it for sure helps him you can always tell when he is on one of them.

For me it works a few times and then nothing. Unless of coures I dont take it for 6 months then it may work again.

BONGO

Any idiot can face a crisis - it's day to day living that wears you out.
Anton Chekhov

----------


## teufeulhunden21

I was looking into this product and about to buy it but I was just wondering if it show's up in a piss test because I'm in the Marine Corps and I really don't want to get kicked out for taking it and having it show up as some other substance in a piss test. If you know anything about this please help me out

----------

